# Schraube für M.2 Slot verbummelt was tun



## peett (29. November 2017)

*Schraube für M.2 Slot verbummelt was tun*

Irgendwie sind Schrauben für den m.2 Slot verloren gegangen 
Welches Maß hat so eine Schraube und wo bekomme ich so eine Schraube schnellst möglich her ?

(Mainboard ASRock ab350m pro 4 (AM4))


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. November 2017)

*AW: Schraube für M.2 Slot verbummelt was tun*

Standard sind meines Wissens CM2X3-3.3, also eine Schraube mit 3 Millimeter hohem M2-Gewinde und 3,3 Millimeter Kopfdurchmesser.
Wenn du einen Schraubenhandel vor Ort hast (am besten mal die Suchmaschine anwerfen), wird er dir eine solche Schraube zu einem kleinen Preis (z. B. 50 Cent) verkaufen können. Falls das Mainboard nicht verbaut ist, kannst du es ggf. sogar mitnehmen und vor Ort gleich probieren, ob es passt.
Nach einem Schraubenhandel dürften ein gut sortierter Baumarkt oder PC-Händler eine gute Anlaufstelle sein, ansonsten musst du halt eine Bestellung bei einem Onlinehändler aufgeben.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. November 2017)

*AW: Schraube für M.2 Slot verbummelt was tun*

Hab dein Board jetzt nicht vor Augen, aber falls du irgendwelchen "Plastikmist" hast, der eh nur der Optik dient (ist ja gerade schwer in Mode) könnte auch so eine Schraube passen. Und Plastik hält auch mit einer Schraube weniger


----------



## peett (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Schraube für M.2 Slot verbummelt was tun*

Problem geloest... habe aus meinen alten system die schraube erst mal raus geschraubt ( dort wuerde der M.2 slot nie genutzt )
dann ist endlich meine Crucial MX300 M.2 angekommen (die zweite M.2 in meinen System) diese ist vergleichweise einfch verpackt angekommen im gegensatzt zu samsung 960 evo ABER liefert Crucial  2x passende Schrauben da zu (wahrscheinlich fuer Spezialisten wie mich ...) 
naja zeit gleich hatte ich mir fuer 5 euro 100x M2x3mm schrauben bestellt ...


@Einwegkartoffel mein mainboard hat "leider" kein Plasikkram verbaut wo ich haette schrauben klauen koennte


----------



## denjell (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schraube für M.2 Slot verbummelt was tun*

frage: muss man m.2 zwingend festschrauben?
würde mir gerne eine m.2 wlan karte holen. die ist allerdings nur 30mm lang und meine erste befestigung sitzt bei 42mm..


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schraube für M.2 Slot verbummelt was tun*

Die musst du festschrauben, sonst hebt sich die M.2 wieder hoch und geht aus dem Slot raus. Die Schraube muss auch nicht fest geknallt werden.
Diese Schrauben sind aber immer mit dem Mainboard beigelegt oder direkt schon verschraubt. Ich würde diese Schrauben auch direkt einschrauben damit sie nicht verloren gehen. Bei mir hebe ich immer aber die OVP auf und so liegen sie meist dann auch noch darin.


----------



## DARPA (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: Schraube für M.2 Slot verbummelt was tun*



denjell schrieb:


> frage: muss man m.2 zwingend festschrauben?
> würde mir gerne eine m.2 wlan karte holen. die ist allerdings nur 30mm lang und meine erste befestigung sitzt bei 42mm..



Du brauchst sowas:

Delock Produkte 65657 Delock M.2 NGFF Verlaengerung


----------

